# Help Dating A Longines 1970'S



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Watch lovers,

Can someone help or point me in the right direction dating a 1970's Longines please, the link/table that dates only seems to date up to 1969

thanks Martin :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Hi Watch lovers,
> 
> Can someone help or point me in the right direction dating a 1970's Longines please, the link/table that dates only seems to date up to 1969
> 
> thanks Martin :thumbup:


See if this helps...

http://www.vintagewatchresources.com/year_identifier.php


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Watch lovers,
> ...


Thanks mate, but only dates up to 1969


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Thanks mate, but only dates up to 1969


I figured it would but I didn't have a serial to try it... I looked for those tables but I found what you found... only until 1969. Similar questions to yours in other forums get a link to directly ask Longines. It's funny because if they can do that, then there should be an updated list somewhere on the net. Maybe there is but I can't find it also... Sorry! :dntknw:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, I tried to find some information and found the following: http://forums.ebay.com/db1/topic/Watches-Clocks-And/Longines-Watch-Does/2000152468 at post 6 of 8 production numbers were given estimated dates for the 1970s. Hope it is of some help.

Regards

David


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thankls 'R'



davidcxn said:


> Hi, I tried to find some information and found the following: http://forums.ebay.c...Does/2000152468 at post 6 of 8 production numbers were given estimated dates for the 1970s. Hope it is of some help.
> 
> Regards
> 
> David


Thanks David, thats great!

Cheers Martin 

TYPO


----------

